# Jimmyzshack Alumacraft 1540 build



## jimmyzshack (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm new here i found this site search for info on the 1542

Pretty sure i'm going to pick up a new Tracker 1542 tomorrow. Boat only. I'm going to take everything (fish finder, trolling motor controls)off my old boat and put it on the 1542. Problems i'm going to have is my merc 25 is controls only and is a long shaft and redoing the trailer in order for the boat to go on it. Oh and getting rid of the old boat lol.
old boat:


----------



## mbhutton (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the site. There are a bunch of 1542's out there to get some great ideas off. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Howard (Apr 22, 2011)

I really like the 1542, seems to be the perfect size. Not to big and not to small. On a strange note, where the top of your fence is broken, just above it in the tree looks like a outline of someones face. Can you see it? Hope I'm not loosing it


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

Howard said:


> I really like the 1542, seems to be the perfect size. Not to big and not to small. On a strange note, where the top of your fence is broken, just above it in the tree looks like a outline of someones face. Can you see it? Hope I'm not loosing it



It might have been a person. I took this pic at the original owners house when i bought it. I'm going to go pick the boat up today.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 22, 2011)

I have have an AlumaCraft 1542 (pretty similar) that I rigged with a 25hp merc longshaft on a minijackplate with controls and a side console. I love it! 30mph in about 15 inches of water, easy to tow and big enough to take 3 people fishing or 4 people just riding.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299


----------



## reedjj (Apr 22, 2011)

Before you pull the trigger on the Tracker check out the AlumaCraft (in person if possible cause their website sucks). I got mine from Academy Sports for $997.00 brand new.

The tracker is a fine boat but the ribs only support the floor and on the AlumaCraft they go up the sides as well. The AlumaCrafts are about $1,400.00 at a boat dealer or retail. But like I said I got mine from Academy for a lot less.

Academy's website lists it as a 1440 and shows a pic of the older 2009 1540. You can tell the difference becuase not only is it 2 inches wider on the floor but it also has the extra material on the rear deck/back bench seat that helps to support the transom. I made sure to have them take me in the back to see what it really was because when I was looking at Alumacrafts website there is no mention of a 1540 only the 1542. As I suspected it was the 1542 that I ended up buying.

Lots of guys have the Tracker 1542 and are very happy with it. I just wanna help you get the best deal for your money.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny you just wrote that. They just built a academy here and i was looking and saw the 1540 and couldn't find one on the alumacraft website so now i was guessing it is a miss print.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

Just called them looks like they have the 40" and the 42". I'm going to go get the 42" Alumacraft


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I have have an AlumaCraft 1542 (pretty similar) that I rigged with a 25hp merc longshaft on a minijackplate with controls and a side console. I love it! 30mph in about 15 inches of water, easy to tow and big enough to take 3 people fishing or 4 people just riding.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299



You have modded your boat the way i want mine to be, great thread.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

Well ended up getting an Alumacraft 1540. tried all 3 stores around here and none had the 1542. I even tried to go back and get the tracker 1542 and both of them where sold today. Now i need to get all my stuff off the old boat and do something with the old hull where i can mod it to work with the new boat.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 22, 2011)

I also ordered this steering console off ebay and order the mini jack from bass pro.
https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TH-...at_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item3a63fe2d37


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 25, 2011)

Gave the old boat away. put the new one on had to move the crank thing (forgot the name) forward. i now need to take the boat back off and paint the trailer. I also need to put the new bunks and carpet on.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a good lookin boat!

Since you are going to do yours similar to mine. I have a few tips and things I would have done differently.

1. Use the pink closed cell foam instead of the regular styrofoam. I use the regualar styrofoam boards and havn't had any trouble so far, I check mine all the time and it is still not holding water or anything, but the guys on here scared me with so many horror stories of foam getting water logged that I will be replacing it this winter with the good stuff.

2. If you are going to make the bench that you mount the seats to out of wood. Use 3/4 ply wood or maybe even 15/32 ply. I made mine out of 2x6 with a 11/32 for the top part that is hinged and 2x6's are definately over kill and very heavy. You can save some weight by using the plywood and putting an extra piece in the center for a divider/support. Plus since I used the 2x6 and its only about 8 inches with the seat and base on top my knees are a little high when I am sitting in the seat. The plywood top, seatbase, and seat added a little height but when I re-do it this winter out of plywood I am going to make it 8" high. I think the extra 2 inches will really help the comfort. Go to a dealership and sit in a couple boats. When you find one you like measure it out and build yours to match.

I really like the extra bench idea over mounting the seats directly to the existing bench. it gets your weight more in the center of the boat, and helps to balance it out a lot better Just like a bass boat/ factory Side console design like tracker, G3, Lowe, AlumaCraft, etc use. 

3. If possible build it all out of aluminum. Wood is cheaper and easy to work with but if you have the skills, money, and tools I recommend you use Aluminum. 

4. Dont build a deck on top of the existing back deck. Simply install some aluminum angle 3/4 of an inch below the lip of the deck along both sides and along the rear of the rear bench creating a little ledge. You then can drop in a painted or carpeted piece of 3/4 ply cut to fit and it will support your weight, hide your tank, and whatever else you put back there. I have my tie down strap, 2 stroke oil, and oil measuring jug, along with my fuel treatment stored there.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the hints. tomorrow i plan to go park the trailer in the middle of a field and spray paint it and redo the bunks. it's very windy here and it will be like this all week but i need to get it done. I'm starting a new job and this will be my last week off for a year.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 26, 2011)

finished the trailer, painted, added new bunks replaced the old ones and put carpet on them. here is before after.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 26, 2011)

The trailer looks great!


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the motor put on. Trying to get the controls on now. I hope to have them on tomorrow and put it in the water.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 27, 2011)

https://www.akmccallum.com/console-steering.htm


Check out the 1542 package deal they have on here! It comes with a only a 20hp motor and they want $6,100.00 for it. I have been going on that website since I started on my boat and never saw that package deal. I didn't even spend half that on my build. I know the engine and trailer are new in the deal but STILL!

You are definatley doing the right thing by building your own! Lookin good! I like that Merc 25. It will be interesting to see how fast yours runs when you get her together. I have mine in for maint right now, It was missing pretty bad and bogging down. My engine guy says it was the carb needed cleaned. Maybe we will have to get together and have a race! LOL


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 28, 2011)

Just took her for her maiden voyage for the amount of time my wife would let me do it, it ran 32mph gps with 2 adults and 2 battery's and gas.












Time for floors and seats.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2011)

I like your Captain's Chair - complete with cupholder!


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 28, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I like your Captain's Chair - complete with cupholder!



thanks, it matches too lol. just put the floor down and carpet. i plan to fish sat.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 28, 2011)

32mph? Mine only goes 30mph! Im gonna have to get that new prop now! Glad you had fun. 32 is reall scootin along in a boat that small. Every time I go out I have a blast.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 28, 2011)

reedjj said:


> 32mph? Mine only goes 30mph! Im gonna have to get that new prop now! Glad you had fun. 32 is reall scootin along in a boat that small. Every time I go out I have a blast.



I'm sure once i all the wood decks and stuff it will not be as fast. I don't now what prop i have it is kinda beat up alluman one. i need to get a rpm meter. It only pushed the old fiberglass boat loaded with 2 people and gear at 22mph, but that was a heavy boat with a big windshield.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Apr 30, 2011)

Finished the back deck and install the pedestal seat. sorry about all the tools in the pics.

Went on the first fishing trip in it today. Everything went well with the boat, caught some speckled trout and black drum. just got done eating them. Most of what be caught was too small to keep but a few. Sure was fun chasing the birds to find the trout. pic of a redfish that was too small to keep.


----------



## gatorglockman (May 5, 2011)

jimmyzshack said:


> Got the motor put on. Trying to get the controls on now. I hope to have them on tomorrow and put it in the water.



JimmyZ...what kind of motor mount/jack plate is that? Care to share where you got it?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 5, 2011)

Its a Mini Jacker. BPS has them and other places should as well. 

https://www.basspro.com/MiniJacker-for-Clampon-Outboards/product/8782/-421340


----------



## lovedr79 (May 5, 2011)

boat looks awesome! wish my console was mounted that far forward. and i love the seat! get you a cushion for it and you are set!


----------



## gatorglockman (May 5, 2011)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Its a Mini Jacker. BPS has them and other places should as well.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/MiniJacker-for-Clampon-Outboards/product/8782/-421340



THX....appreciate it.


----------



## NightKrawler (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice boat the Alumacraft 1542, mine is a 2011 with a 2018 tohatsu 20 HP EFI 4-stroke. i started my build with the Styx River stuff, been doing some other mods, and thinking about decking her out a bit more on the front deck size......


----------



## NightKrawler (Feb 17, 2019)

Another shot with the seats in.....


----------



## griz (Feb 18, 2019)

NightKrawler said:


> Another shot with the seats in.....



Nice. How wide are the benches and what bracket did you find to fit it? My Topper 1542 has 22" benches and I can't find a bracket big enough.


----------



## NightKrawler (Feb 20, 2019)

I can measure them tomorrow, but I did purchase them from AK McKallum's here in Fayetteville NC. They are a on-site Sponsor here and I been doing business with them for close to 30 years now. The boat, motor, and trailer came from them too, all at different times. I price things out too, and they really are about as cheap as anyone around, plus they just seem to be good folks in my opinion. Heck I even wear their hats, LOL! (yep got it free)......but hey if they weren't fair I would say so.


----------

